# My Betta



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I bought a new betta as an addition to my tank yesterday, along with a few harlequin rasboras, and i was just wondering if there's any specific food i can feed my betta. I bought bettamin flakes this morning since he didnt eat any of my regualr tetramin flakes last night. I also fed them all frozen bloodworms this morning, which really excited them all, but i dont want to feed that all the time just for a betta. Any suggestions, or should I be fine with the bettamin food?


----------



## lashalove (Dec 19, 2006)

I feed my betta dried bloodworms, krill, tropical flakes and peas.. I've also seen him take a bite or two of cucumber and zuchini. 

My harlequins also go nuts for the veggies.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I feed all mine tropical flakes, blood worms, daphnia, brine shrimp as well as different kinds of pellets.. I think one is a cichlid pellet and the other came with one of my fighter tanks so it's proper fighter food. The Bettas can pretty much eat anything the rasboras do. So I wouldn't worry...and he will eat if he's hungry enough, he's not going to starve himself just to make a point like humans will. hehe


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

haha, agreed my friend. im going to take a few pics of him in the next hour, so I'll post whenever I upload them into the computer. and yea im sure he wont starve himself, even though he spits out all the food hes given. my ram used to do that until he got used to flakes, now hes a beast =D


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's a decent pic of him:










I should be getting a new camera within the next month or so, so pics will be much clearer and better.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Some bettas really like the pellets. The more expensive they are, the better. Because the cheap ones will sink immediately and he might not catch them all. But if you buy a decent brand, especially a medley, then they will float at the top and then slowly, one by one, sink in the tank. The betta seems to think they are alive and really like that. Hahaha.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

alright ill keep that in mind. thanks alot


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

yea hes starting to eat finally, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

i like him. i like how in the photo you can see the ram pokeing his head out from behind the rock.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

lol yea i thought that was kinda funny


----------

